# absolut benötigte USE-Flags

## kostja

Hallo!

Ich möchte meine für mehr Übersicht meine globalen USE-Flags in der /etc/make.conf auf ein Minnimum beschränken und diese dann für jedes Paket in der /etc/portage/packet.use einzeln verwalten. Daher habe ich mal ein USE=-*" in der make.conf vorgesehen.

Aber welche USE-Flags sind für funktionierendes stabiles System Voraussetzung und absolut notwendig

Ich habe bereits herausfinden können, dass pam notwendig ist, da sonst nach dem boot kein login mehr vorhanden ist.

mfG Konstantin

----------

## Inte

Ich will Dir ja nicht den Spaß verderben, aber nur weil man es so machen kann heißt es noch lange nicht daß es auch gut ist!

Der Verwaltungsaufwand, bei allen Paketen USE-Flag-Änderungen vorzunehmen, weil sich in der make.globals etwas verändert hat ist bei der Anzahl an Paketen (mir zumindest) viel zu hoch. Es sollte eher die Ausnahme sein, daß Du ein USE-Flag in einem Paket anders setzt als in der make.conf

Oftmals ist es sogar besser unnötige USE-Flags ganz zu entfernen, weil sie bereits in der make.globals gesetzt sind. UFED listet da schön auf was doppelt eingetragen ist.

Okay, der Beitrag ging vielleicht etwas am Thema vorbei  :Wink:  und ich sollte etwas mehr auf Dich eingehen. Wieso willst Du das machen? Der Übersicht wegen? Das versteh' ich nicht. Kannst Du mir das genauer erklären?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## kostja

Also vielleicht habe ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt.

Ich möchte die USE Variable in der /etc/make.conf so kurz und übersichtlich wie möglich halten. 

Da ich zum Beispiel mich mit java beschäftige, möchte ich auch, dass mir portage auch die dokumentation "installeirt", aber ich möchte nicht unbedingt zu jedem Paket ein Dokumentation haben. Deswegen möchte ich gerne auf ein doc in der /etC7mkae.conf verzichten und lieber in der /etc/portage/packet.use für java ein doc hinmachen.

Außerdem fördert es nicht gerade die Übersichtlichkeit, wenn die defaults für USE in einer anderen Datei stehen als in der make.conf. Deswegen möchte ich diese (defaults) mit einem USE="-*" abschalten, damit nur die USE-Flags tatsächlich gesetzt sind, die auch in der make.conf stehen

 und die Ausnahmen für die einzelnen Pakete.

Mein "Problem" ist nun, dass ich mit dem letzten beschriebenem Schritt alle! flags deaktiviere. Und nun würde ich gerne wissen welche flags ich unbedingt wieder stzen muss, damit mein System nicht zu einer Ruine wird!

mfG Konstantin

----------

## sirro

setz die Flags auf "-* pam". Ohne das pam wird es früher oder später vorbei sein mit dem Login auf deinen Rechner  :Wink: 

Du kannst das Flag auch lokal setzen (1-2Pakete brauchen es auf jeden Fall), aber nach meiner Erfahrung ist pam global einfach sicherer und vermeidet unnötigen Ärger.

Wenn du wirklich alles über die package.use machen willst hier mein Config, das funktioniert hat. Aber: Auf eigenes Risiko! (Setz es lieber global wenn du nicht Probleme mit anderen Login-Methoden bekommen willst)

```
sys-apps/shadow         pam

sys-apps/util-linux     pam
```

EDIT: ansonsten laufen hier zwei Systeme mit USE="-* pam [3dnow] mmx [sse]" und einem emerge --newuse world (ab portage 2.0.51) ohne Probleme...

----------

## kostja

 *sirro wrote:*   

> setz die Flags auf "-* pam"
> 
> 

 

d.h. Ich fahr mit

```
USE="-* 3dnow mmx x86"
```

sicher!?

mfG Konstantin

----------

## sirro

 *kostja wrote:*   

> d.h. Ich fahr mit
> 
> ```
> USE="-* 3dnow mmx x86"
> ```
> ...

 

Ne, da fehlt pam um "sicher" zu sein.

Natürlich gibt es auch von meiner Seite keine Garantie wie sicher das letztendlich ist. Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen  :Wink: 

Das x86 wird (zumindest bei mir) automatisch gesetzt.

----------

## UncleOwen

x86 gehört nicht in USE!

Dir wurde gerade gesagt, dass Du pam reinschreiben sollst - und Du machst es nicht. Wieso?

----------

## kostja

Doch ich habe pam in die USE-Variabl geschrieben, ich habe es nur beim abschreiben (war zu faul für copy&paste) vergessen.

x86 gehört sehr wohl in die USE und ist sogar eine default Einstellung:

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE="x86 oss apm arts avi berkdb crypt cups encode foomaticdb gdbm gif gpm
> 
> ...

 

mfG Konstantin

----------

## sirro

 *kostja wrote:*   

> x86 gehört sehr wohl in die USE und ist sogar eine default Einstellung:

 

Nich ganz. Das was du zitierst ist die /etc/make.profile/make.defaults und nicht die /etc/make.conf. Aus der make.conf sollte man das AFAIK rauslassen und ich habe es auch noch nie irgendwo gesehen.

BTW: Auch wenn man USE="-*" setzt bleibt x86 in den USE-Flags. Genau wie Linguas und die Videocard

----------

## kostja

Dann wär es doch nicht verkehrt sowas irgendwo fest zu halten. Ich finde den USE-Flag Teil in den Gentoo - Dokus etwas schwach. Die Beschreibungen der USE-Flags sind nicht gerade sehr befriedigend und was Du eben angesprochen hast taucht dort ebenfalls nicht auf.

mfG Konstantin

----------

## Carlo

 *kostja wrote:*   

> Dann wär es doch nicht verkehrt sowas irgendwo fest zu halten.

 

tail -n 15 /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc sollte deutlich genug sein.

----------

## kostja

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tail -n 15 /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc sollte deutlich genug sein.

 

Da steht aber nichts davon, dass diese Flags mit USE="-*" nicht aufgehoben werden.

mfG Konstantin

----------

## toskala

aber da steht, was definitiv nicht in die use variable reingehört!

----------

## kostja

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass man dadurch vermeiden will, dass es jemand falsch setzt. Aber wenn ich es "richtig" setze, kann ja wohl nix schiefgehen. Was soll das für portage für einen Unterschied machen, ob es in den defaults oder in der make.conf gesetzt ist?

mfG Konstantin

----------

## Genone

x86 (und die anderen Architekturflags) werden intern von Portage gesetzt, d.h. die sollten auf keinen Fall in make.conf oder package.use gesetzt werden. In make.defaults sind die wohl auch nur aus Kompatibilitätsgründen mit Uralt-Portageversionen drin.

----------

## kostja

 *Genone wrote:*   

> x86 (und die anderen Architekturflags) werden intern von Portage gesetzt.

 

Gut! Bin jetzt mit dem Bootstrap fertig und werde x86 wieder aus der make.conf herausnehmen.

----------

## pactoo

Nur zur Info, ich fahre mit USE="-pam" sehr gut - außer, das einige Pakete (netkit-rsh z.B.) das pam USE Flag noch nicht kennen. Muß man halt Hand anlegen. 

Ist Off Topic, wollte ich nur anmerken.

----------

